# EUKANBUA & BLUE BUFFALO



## TigerStripped named RAMBO (May 11, 2011)

Is their a major diff btween EUKANBUA & BLUE BUFFALO


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes. Blue buffalo has better quality ingredients compare them youself by going to there websites. Eukanuba is crap


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Yes. Blue buffalo has better quality ingredients compare them youself by going to there websites. Eukanuba is crap


:goodpost:

dogfoodanalysis.com should give you all the answers. These popular dog food companies invest all their money in marketing and utilize crappy ingridients in their foods. I had a dog on Blue Buffalo Wilderness and he did excellent on it.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Blue Wilderness isn't the same as regular Blue Buffalo. If your talking about the regular compared to Eukanuba than they are roughly equals. Blue Buffalo may be slightly better but not much. For me, i don't put much trust in mass produced food and companies like you find in the "grocery" stores or pet food chains. IMO you can't keep up with quality if your having to meet a ridiculously high quota. While most dog foods are fairly heavy produced, the smaller companies or less "known" companies tend to have the higher quality product.

Personally love Champion products.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> Blue Wilderness isn't the same as regular Blue Buffalo. If your talking about the regular compared to Eukanuba than they are roughly equals. Blue Buffalo may be slightly better but not much. For me, i don't put much trust in mass produced food and companies like you find in the "grocery" stores or pet food chains. IMO you can't keep up with quality if your having to meet a ridiculously high quota. While most dog foods are fairly heavy produced, the smaller companies or less "known" companies tend to have the higher quality product.
> 
> Personally love Champion products.


Gotta link on them? I feed a concoction of kibble/raw/and other foods everyday. My dog's coat is like a mirror lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> Blue Wilderness isn't the same as regular Blue Buffalo. If your talking about the regular compared to Eukanuba than they are roughly equals. Blue Buffalo may be slightly better but not much. For me, i don't put much trust in mass produced food and companies like you find in the "grocery" stores or pet food chains. IMO you can't keep up with quality if your having to meet a ridiculously high quota. While most dog foods are fairly heavy produced, the smaller companies or less "known" companies tend to have the higher quality product.
> 
> Personally love Champion products.


I disagree completely. They are far from equal. BB is a more quality food overall than eukanuba. Eukanuba, science diet, iams, all crap in my opinion. I also feed a mix of BB, raw, and quality supplements. I would also like to see a link to the champion website  where are they based out of?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Champion is based out of Canada, same company that produces Orijen. Link for Champion: Champion Petfoods | Home

Blue Buffalo top 10 Ingredients:
Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Whole Ground Brown Rice, Whole Ground Barley, Oatmeal, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Rye, Tomato Pomace (source of Lycopene), Natural Chicken Flavor, Whole Potatoes, etc

Eukanuba top 10 Ingredients:
Lamb, Brewers Rice, Corn Meal, Fish Meal (source of fish oil), Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Dried Egg Product, Ground Whole Grain Barley, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E, and Citric Acid), Dried Beet Pulp (sugar removed), Natural Chicken Flavor, Brewers Dried Yeast

While yes, Eukanuba has Corn in it and the ingredients aren't as up to par as Blue Buffalo, something you also have to take into consideration is both roughly cost the same (most places ive seen Eukanuba is actually more expensive..) therefore even though the ingredients may appear better it doesn't mean that the food QUALITY is any better. Blue Buffalo is widely produced, quality isn't that much more superior than many grocery store type foods. While yes, better, doesn't mean its something to write home about.

I used to work for a local dog food distributor, most of these mass produced foods will label things to sound much more pleasing than they actually are. Another thing to also take into consideration is the % of mark up the company gets, the % the store gets you buy it from, the cost of making the bags the food are in and finally, whats left for the actual cost of what goes in the bag.. The food quality.

Most chain Pet stores will have contracts with companies stating how much $$$ they will make per quarter and per sales year for the company. If that number is not met, those dog food companies have the right to pull out. If you are producing 3 or 4 times what you would be producing to keep up with supply and demand for companies such as PetSmart and PetCo, naturally your food quality is going to suffer. Everyone wants they're cut.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Here is the *review for Eukanauba*.
Here is *Blue Buffalo Wilderness*.
Here is *partial review for Blue Buffalo Longevity.*


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh and before i get cut a new one for what i said. I am not saying that if anyone is feeding Pet Store brand foods they will harm your dog. Some are decent, vast majority are not though. I am also not saying Champion is a God send either, there are other companies producing excellent quality kibbles out there. However from my knowledge and experience, you'd be hard pressed to find those kibbles at chain stores.

Champion in general, the % of their profits are pretty much on the middle to low end. Any company is out to make a profit, naturally. But most stores selling them do not make much off what they sell, some, like the place i get Orijen from doesn't make anything off the food because they make their profits off their home made treats they produce.

If you have good experiences with the food your feeding, by all means continue it. Im not suggesting that people go out and go broke trying to feed their animals. Everyone for the most part wants to feed something that their dogs will do well on. No one (at least that cares for their animals) wants to feed them crap.

Just as any one here, i can only offer what i've learned over the years and my personal experience/knowledge.

Dog food, especially tends to be a touchy subject for many just because no one wants to feel lousy for what they feed and every dog will be different on any given food so theres not really one food out there thats end all be all. However, when it comes to the conversation of just quality, there are those that do exceed the quality of others. Some by landslide, some just barely. (and of course the middle crowd)

Also, since raw was mentioned. I love the idea of raw, i really do. However i have never met one person to feed 100% throughout adult hood and senior years without needing to either mix kibble or use other things to mix in their food. For that reason, i don't think id go the raw route. At least, not any time soon.

EDIT: Another thing i may add is Wilderness is still Blue Buffalo however if you compare the ingredients they are quite different. In most places, Wilderness is quite high too. For the price, Evo would be a better option in my honest opinion. I don't know how prices are every where, but Evo here at a local pet store is $60, Wilderness is $55 at PetSmart. I'd have more faith in Evo than i would Wilderness.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Natura pet foods home of Evo was bought out by proctor and gamble about a year or so ago. I'm not sure I would trust the quality of there food anymore. I would love to feed orijen but the protein is to high for my pup.....at least for now. When she is an adult I will most likely switch her but just recently we had an issue with knuckling so I am staying away from the high protein foods.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Natura pet foods home of Evo was bought out by proctor and gamble about a year or so ago. I'm not sure I would trust the quality of there food anymore. I would love to feed orijen but the protein is to high for my pup.....at least for now. When she is an adult I will most likely switch her but just recently we had an issue with knuckling so I am staying away from the high protein foods.


I personally would still trust Evo over BB, but thats just me. Now time will tell if not only the buy out but also the fact that Innova is starting to be carried at PetSmart.. If that will infact bring down the quality as a whole of what Natura produces. More than likely, quality will eventually lessen but the question is to what degree will it?

If your having issues with knuckling in all honesty even as an adult i would probably suggest to just to stay off high proteins all together, even into adulthood. I love Orijen, live by it but when you start talking things such as knuckling i would probably just play it safe and go with an excellent food but less in protein.


----------

